# I think my Filly has Rabicano?



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

So I have this AQHA Filly who's dam is a buckskin and her dad is a chestnut, neither have much white or any roan breeding or rabicano, but it seems to me like my little Scarlett has some Rabicano Markings! I think it's cute, but I was wondering if anyone agreed with me? And Does anyone know if that's something I could have put on her papers? I only put one picture of her side because both sides look like that and the other one was in bad lighting at the time.
Thanks!


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh! And if you'd like to check out my blog about my little Scarlett I would appreciate it a lot! About Scarlett - The Life of Miss Scarlett and Tara


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On your blog you have her dam listed as dun? She's for sure not a dun IMPO (the dam)

Personally not really seeing anything that screams rabicano. Your best best is to wait for her to shed in the spring.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Your filly Doesn't seem to have Rabicano markings. I'm seeing possibly some roaning on her flanks, but defiantly not the usual Rabicano markings. Like NdAppt said, we may have a better guess when she sheds out in the spring.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yah.. I agree with the above two posts.. she looks like a typical bay to me.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

I've realized that the pictures don't show the white very well.. I agree I'll be able to tell by spring though! She definitely has some roaning on her flanks and then she does have some white above her tail that you can really see in the pictures. Also she has a few white hairs on the sides of her tail as well.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

That filly is bay, IMO. She looks very typical bay. Maybe rabicano, too.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

A few white hairs does not describe rabicano. Or roan. It just means she has a few white hairs.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

I've read that the Rabicano coloring usually consists of roaning at the flanks and white hair on or around the tail, and that's what it has looked like to me; I'll try to take some better pictures of her tail and her sides soon to put up.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, but you must understand that a few white hairs is not the same as roaning.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

MelissaAnn said:


> Yes, but you must understand that a few white hairs is not the same as roaning.


yes I realize that but she has more than a few white hairs on her flank. Her tail, however, has a few white hairs. There is definite roaning on her sides.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Roan/rabicano can present minimally, but since you say she has no roan or rabicano in her lineage, it seems unlikely that she has it. It could be random white ticking, or it could be caused by sabino (although she doesn't seem to have any white markings, so maybe that rules that out?)


----------

